# List of RN numbers etc?



## vgkids (Nov 28, 2007)

We are getting into private labeling and was wondering if a list existed out there that has RN numbers and all of that legal info for some of the major shirt vendors? Or if there is a good way to obtain/gather this info?

We will be screen printing inside back labels for customers (and removing the manufacturer's label) and want to provide customers with all of the necessary info on a page on our website, so that they can submit completed label info to us and we can just print it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmm, that's a good question. I know you can find the RN number by looking them up, but I don't know of a compiled list anywhere.

How about we start the list here 

When adding more to this thread, just copy what's already been posted and add your new additions underneath.

I'll kick it off with a couple:

RN 15763 - HANES
RN 98269 - ALTERNATIVE APPAREL
RN 55774 - ALSTYLE APPAREL & ACTIVEWEAR


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The FTC database works both ways: if you need to find the RN of a company you can enter the company name and it will tell you the RN, which makes a compiled list pretty redundant.

Although Hanes for example have 86 RNs - possibly as a result of buying out different companies.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> The FTC database works both ways: if you need to find the RN of a company you can enter the company name and it will tell you the RN, which makes a compiled list pretty redundant.
> 
> Although Hanes for example have 86 RNs - possibly as a result of buying out different companies.


However, it *is* faster to scan down a compiled list on one page than it is to go back and forth on the search page at the FTC database website 

If anybody else has more RN numbers to add, please feel free to post them here. Just pull out some t-shirts from your closet (or your back) and check the neck tag


----------



## vgkids (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. When I get this section of the website more complete, I will a link here-- it'd be great to get your feedback and make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------

